# Ajwan seed



## bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We have a new Indian market in town (hurray!) that has an amazing array of familiar and unfamiliar foods.  I have cooked and enjoyed Indian foods, but have had problems getting the necesary ingredients.  I have now hauled out some neglected cookbooks and am like a pig in ****.  Today I went in to resupply some of my spices and herbs--they have an atonishing array that includes non-traditional Indian offerings--but could not find sage.  I asked, and was directed to a substitute, Ajwan seed.  The flavor is similar in some ways to sage, but it is much more full-flavored with a bit more spiciness.  Does anyone have experience with this?  I was reluctant substituting a seed for a leaf, but it was delicious on chicken legs accompanied by garlic, salt, and pepper.

BTW, the proprietor told me that tomorrow is his culture's equivalent to Christmas, and the day after is New Year's Day.  If this is true for you, then I wish you joy in the holidays!


----------



## thymeless (Oct 20, 2006)

I usually see thyme listed as a substitute for Ajwain.  If you buy any asofetida, store it outside the house. that stuff has a strong penetrating odor.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

thymeless said:
			
		

> I usually see thyme listed as a substitute for Ajwain.  If you buy any asofetida, store it outside the house. that stuff has a strong penetrating odor.


Thanks for the heads up.  I ran into it once, at a friend's house.  It was in a jar within a jar, and smelled strongly of anise and other scents.


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 21, 2006)

Today, Hindus all over the world celebrate Deepavali or Diwali meaning Festival of Lights.  It is also their new year.  To our Hindu members, Happy Deepavali!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 21, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> We have a new Indian market in town (hurray!) that has an amazing array of familiar and unfamiliar foods. I have cooked and enjoyed Indian foods, but have had problems getting the necesary ingredients. I have now hauled out some neglected cookbooks and am like a pig in ****. Today I went in to resupply some of my spices and herbs--they have an atonishing array that includes non-traditional Indian offerings--but could not find sage. I asked, and was directed to a substitute, Ajwan seed. The flavor is similar in some ways to sage, but it is much more full-flavored with a bit more spiciness. Does anyone have experience with this? I was reluctant substituting a seed for a leaf, but it was delicious on chicken legs accompanied by garlic, salt, and pepper.
> 
> BTW, the proprietor told me that tomorrow is his culture's equivalent to Christmas, and the day after is New Year's Day. If this is true for you, then I wish you joy in the holidays!


 
Ajman or Ajwain seed, also known as Bishops Weed or Thymol.It does have a very vague thyme-like flavour; I'd never have thought to use it as a sub for sage, but hey, why not? I've used it in pickles - it's delicious. You could also use it with stir-fried carrots. 
As with all spices, use a little at a time. 

Regarding asafoetida - I don't think its THAT strong. Fermented black beans or just plain old curry powder are far more pungent, in my opinion. Asafoetida is also delicious - but it's a bit of an acquired taste. Use it when cooking dried beans, peas or lentils; it's supposed to prevent "gas"!!!


----------



## bullseye (Oct 21, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Ajman or Ajwain seed, also known as Bishops Weed or Thymol.It does have a very vague thyme-like flavour; I'd never have thought to use it as a sub for sage, but hey, why not? I've used it in pickles - it's delicious. You could also use it with stir-fried carrots.
> As with all spices, use a little at a time.



Thanks, cliveb.  You're right about Ajwan (Ajwain) being more appropriate as a sub for thyme (or, perhaps, vice versa).  I wonder if the storekeeper was confusing sage with thyme?  It did work well on the chicken.  Regardless, my spice repertoire has expanded!  Can't wait to try it on stir fry carrots.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 21, 2006)

Ajwain as correctly pointed out is more in line with Thyme than Sage.  We use it rather sparingly in Indian cooking.  

Indians believe that different spices have different medicinal/healing qualities.  Ajwain along with Fennel and Dill seeds are used as a digestive.  We normally add it to beans or dishes that are hard on your system.  A tiny bit of ajwain seeds in pakoras (these are made with chick pea flour, spices and potatoes and onions) is absolutely delish. 

We also roast an equal mixture of ajwain seeds, dill seeds and fennel seeds in a dry skillet (until it's aromatic) and salt it lightly and eat it as an after dinner condiment.  It's like a mint or digestive after a heavy Indian meal.  It is amazing in taking away any foul odors from your mouth.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 21, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Regarding asafoetida - I don't think its THAT strong. Fermented black beans or just plain old curry powder are far more pungent, in my opinion. Asafoetida is also delicious - but it's a bit of an acquired taste. Use it when cooking dried beans, peas or lentils; it's supposed to prevent "gas"!!!


  The flavors great. I'm just talking about the smell it exudes just sitting in the cupboard. After I bought my first jar of it, I moved it to the garage the next morning as the whole kitchen stunk of asafoetida.  thymeless


----------



## XeniA (Oct 22, 2006)

For questions like these and infact for _any_ information about _any_ spice, the following site is NOT to be beat. It's just mind-bogglingly comprehensive! (I couldn't live without it because it includes Greek in its _long_ list of languages into which the spices are translated.)

http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/index.html


----------

